# Improved "Gem" no logo



## pumpkin1233 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have an aqua Improved "Gem" jar in cursive writing and which says on the front Trademark Rec'd and the no. 11 underneath.
 The unusual thing is the bottom has no logo or writing, only a small no. 11.
 Any ideas if this is from the 30's?? or earlier?
 I have a larger Gem with the Iron Cross on it and it has writing on the bottom, so the smaller one is older??


----------



## deenodean (Sep 24, 2012)

Can you provide pictures, they are worth more than a 1000 words!!  []


----------



## pumpkin1233 (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  pumpkin1233
> 
> I have an aqua Improved "Gem" jar in cursive writing and which says on the front Trademark Rec'd and the no. 11 underneath.
> The unusual thing is the bottom has no logo or writing, only a small no. 11.
> ...


----------



## pumpkin1233 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bottom of the jar with an 11


----------



## botlguy (Sep 25, 2012)

The "GEM" in script is a Canadian jar (circa 1920 - 30), the other is a U.S. made jar from the HERO FRUIT JAR COMPANY (circa 1870 - 80) thereby the oldest of the two.  Two totally different animals.


----------



## pumpkin1233 (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a photo of the Gem jar with the Iron cross and it says on the bottom 67 PAT NOV 26 with a 41 in the middle. Is this the US jar by Hero that is older than the script Gem one?


----------



## botlguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes ! The fruit jar collectors name for that cross is, of course, "HERO" after the company. There are numerous H.F.J.CO. jars around in different forms and names. They used a lot of different names. One of the folks who are more current than I can probably come up with a complete list. When I collected jars seriously back in the 60s I sort of specialized in HERO made jars, tried to get every variant. They make an interesting group.


----------

